# Problème avec quicktime broadcaster



## johann09 (24 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé darwin streaming server sur un serveur dédié OVH et tout fonctionne très bien pour le streaming à la demande.

Cependant, lorsque je tente d'utiliser quicktime broadcaster cela ne fonctionne pas.

Il me demande à chaque fois un login et mot de passe alors que j'ai ajouté un utilisateur dans l'admin.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour résoudre se problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------

